# [Help] Overclocking a 4790k



## AlfaPrime (Jan 16, 2017)

Hey guys, I needed a little help here with my overclock

PC Specs:

CPU: i7 4790k
Cooler: Corsair H115i
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VII Hero
GPU: 2X 970 Gigabyte SLI
RAM: 4x4 16gb 2400mhz Gskill
Housing: NZXT H440
Source: RM750i
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO
HDD: WD 500gb
External Drive: 3TB Seagate Expansion

So the problem is that I think my H115i makes temperatures too high with my 4790k i7, I think I have caught a bad chip. Why? Well now comes a few questions because I'm not really very understood in this but I need to realize

At the moment I am stable with 1.32vcore (high I know) @ 4.6ghz and temperatures easily reach 85ºc to play The Division (pulls almost 100% by the processor)

Another thing I found strange. Initially I started using the stock cooler that came with the i7 and decided to run the Aida64 to see the temps and noticed that the stock did not arrive to cool the i7, ie the processor easily reached 90ºc. Even after resetting the motherboard factory settings several times, I noticed that the vcore was in the 1,299 stock.

Is this the actual stock value? I think something high, but I still can not confirm this information

Ok, I'm editing this initial topic with the information you ask and tests that you want me to run.

I must remember that the Aida64 is out of question because it conflicts with the Corsair Link and my curve of the cooler stops working and the fans do not increase according to the temperature, we have to use another test.

I then await your comments to better understand what the problem is.
Greetings and thanks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 16, 2017)

Thats normal with that CPU as intel use crappy thermal paste under the heat shield of that CPU. For best results you need to de-lid that cpu

A guide can be found here


----------



## AlfaPrime (Jan 16, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Thats normal with that CPU as intel use crappy thermal paste under the heat shield of that CPU. For best results you need to de-lid that cpu
> 
> A guide can be found here



lol, a really dont feel confortable delidding becuse I have never done it before and I dont have money atm to buy another processor after I ruin this one lool


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 16, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Thats normal with that CPU as intel use crappy thermal paste under the heat shield of that CPU. For best results you need to de-lid that cpu
> 
> A guide can be found here


wasn't the Haswell-Devil's Canyon using a better TIM than Haswell? my 4690K never needed a de-lid to get good temps (around 30°C idle 60° average 71° max load )



AlfaPrime said:


> At the moment I am stable with 1.32vcore (high I know) @ 4.6ghz and temperatures easily reach 85ºc to play The Division (pulls almost 100% by the processor)


is it really necessary .... my 4690K or my 6600K never needed more than 4.4 @ 1.248V (woops missread my reading) to run any games (inclusive the division) thought i ran my 4690K at 4.5 rather than 4.4 

the H115i is a fine cooler in balanced mode, rarely see more than 50°C max on my 6600K but ... the voltage regulator was moved out of the CPU unlike the 4XXX series (which explain my idle of 24°C at 4.4 turbo off )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 16, 2017)

AlfaPrime said:


> lol, a really dont feel confortable delidding becuse I have never done it before and I dont have money atm to buy another processor after I ruin this one lool



then lower your voltages and cut back on your OC or just dont OC at all. Unfortunately for you, You have purchased the top tier 1150 i7 so there is nothing to upgrade to, Only thing you can really do is go backwards and go for a lower tier i7 or i5. Failing that, completely switch the board, CPU and ram out for a new system, but you cant afford that.

Pretty much just what i said. Cut back on your OC and just deal with it



GreiverBlade said:


> wasn't the Haswell-Devil's Canyon using a better TIM than Haswell? my 4690K never needed a de-lid to get good temps (around 30°C idle 60° average 71° max load )



This is true. It did come with better paste but it still wont hurt to delid. Also Check voltages.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 16, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> This is true. It did come with better paste but it still wont hurt to delid. Also Check voltages.


well the only issue i see here, is indeed to much V and a pointless OC on a CPU that can still handle anything at a slightly lower OC or even at stock  

also ... edit


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 16, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> well the only issue i see here, is indeed to much V and a pointless OC on a CPU that can still handle anything at a slightly lower OC or even at stock
> 
> also ... edit




After googling some CPU-Z shots of the 4790 at 4.6Ghz, Voltages seem to be all over the place. One screenie had 1.37v while others varied between that and 1.20v and 1.13v even (i think)  so id say the voltage is within margin of error if it really is 1.32v and not anything higher.


----------



## Folterknecht (Jan 16, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> *wasn't the Haswell-Devil's Canyon using a better TIM than Haswell?* my 4690K never needed a de-lid to get good temps (around 30°C idle 60° average 71° max load )



There was a very big variance, some had pretty good thermal performance and others just needed delidding to make them work.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 16, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> After googling some CPU-Z shots of the 4790 at 4.6Ghz, Voltages seem to be all over the place. One screenie had 1.37v while others varied between that and 1.20v and 1.13v even (i think)  so id say the voltage is within margin of error if it really is 1.32v and not anything higher.


well yep 1.32 if it's the max then it's withing margin of error, you're right... the OP also miss something ... 85°C is still acceptable as a max ... but for a h115i i find that a tad high .... unless being "silence obsessed" and running it in "quiet" profile



Folterknecht said:


> There was a very big variance, some had pretty good thermal performance and others just needed delidding to make them work.


i never did read that about Haswell-DC ... about Haswell classic yes... but i did read the opposite about DC ... weird ....


----------



## AlfaPrime (Jan 16, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> well yep 1.32 if it's the max then it's withing margin of error, you're right... the OP also miss something ... 85°C is still acceptable as a max ... but for a h115i i find that a tad high .... unless being "silence obsessed" and running it in "quiet" profile
> 
> 
> i never did read that about Haswell-DC ... about Haswell classic yes... but i did read the opposite about DC ... weird ....



guys, do you want me to run some tests to have a better depth of the problem? Just tell me what programs to run and ill run it and post the results


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 16, 2017)

Prime95 while running and having Real temp and CPU-Z  up so we can see your temps and voltages..

Start it all up. then run prime95 in a blend test for 10mins then take a screenshot and share it with us


----------



## FYFI13 (Jan 16, 2017)

At first my 4790k was acting like that and i had to reseat Corsair H60 water block several times. Now i have 53-56C while gaming and up to 65C on stress tests. Your H110i should do a lot better than that. Make sure there are no gaps between CPU and cooler.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 16, 2017)

FYFI13 said:


> At first my 4790k was acting like that and i had to reseat Corsair H60 water block several times. Now i have 53-56C while gaming and up to 65C on stress tests. Your H110i should do a lot better than that. Make sure there are no gaps between CPU and cooler.



ahhhh thanks ... i forgot about re seating issue ... indeed a H115i should be better than 85° ... 

well i already wrote it ... thought i forgot to ask if he did re-seat his block.


GreiverBlade said:


> 85°C is still acceptable as a max ... but for a h115i i find that a tad high .... unless being "silence obsessed" and running it in "quiet" profile



though i don't know if the OP is running in quiet mode xD (as i run mine in balanced most of the time or full throttle when i feel masochistic.)


----------



## Folterknecht (Jan 16, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> i never did read that about Haswell-DC ... about Haswell classic yes... but i did read the opposite about DC ... weird ....



Intel claimed they had that improved with Devils Canyon, but in reality you still had widely spread results when delidding. Some barely "gained" 10 K ofters improved by 20 K. It's just a mess since Ivybridge regardless of generation and they are charging a premium for these K-CPUs.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 16, 2017)

Both my 4790K's ran at better temps stock than my 4770K's did. That said, I just delidded my "good" 4790K which was able to achieve 4.8GHz on air cooling at 85C or cooler under OCCT loads (meaning 75C or cooler for gaming, usually below that even).

I just performed the delid on my "good" 4790K, and now I'm seeing OCCT loads closer to 65-68C. I used CLU between the die and IHS, a thin layer of permatex RTV to glue the IHS back down and Noctua NT-H1 between the IHS and CPU cooler.

Now my OC hasn't changed yet, I haven't really tried...but my temps went down 10-15C depending on task. That is pretty huge for me, especially because this chip seemed better than average in the slew of 4790K's and I was pretty hesitant to delid it. My bad chip, which is my server chip...runs hot (80C @ stock speeds under 212EVO) and will receive the process next weekend hopefully. I am expecting a more drastic change here.

The H115i should be pretty potent but depending on a few things like airflow, it could be right in-line. I do run a little warmer than I could simply because I run all the fans at the low setting in my 600C, though I can increase speed with the flick of a switch if needed...this time of year it isn't necessary (-8F outside, 65F inside where the PC is).

YMMV but Devils Canyon still can greatly benefit from the delid process. Especially if you have more than sufficient cooling and still are reaching higher temps at a lower OC. That said 1.32v for 4.6 seems pretty aggressive to me...that's a good bit of extra voltage for what is 200MHz past peak stock turbo profiles. That said if you can keep the chip cooler you might be able to drop the voltage a little bit.


----------



## AlfaPrime (Jan 16, 2017)

Around the 4min mark it started hitting 100, till then it was really nice, around 78-84ºc


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 16, 2017)

1.87vCore on corsair link


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 16, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 1.87vCore on corsair link


no joke it's overheating if that's true ... actually Corsair LINK is quite accurate when it come to reading ... it always report result closer to HW64Info than CPU-Z does ... and if 2 software on 3 report the same result while the third is slightly above or bellow, then the 3rd probably not accurate enough.

OP lower your OC .. you don't need 4.6 ... even at stock a 4790K still blast high (or lower it to 4.4 and check Vcore behavior)


----------



## Kursah (Jan 16, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 1.87vCore on corsair link



That's the FIVR voltage... the Haswell CPU's had the integrated CPU voltage regulator. I have mine adjusted down to 1.65v with LLC on Auto (runs at 8, overvolts to 1.680v under heavy loads). Mine runs 1.8v stock iirc...and many do.

Frankly you should be able to hit 4.6 pretty easily, getting beyond that is the challenge. At least in my experience, but maybe your chip is just a bad clocker and hot runner... I'd delid it with those kinds of results.

Is that the version of Prime that runs AVX? I don't and haven't used Prime95 in a long time so I'm kinda out of the loop with it.

If you are using AVX instructions, that's why you're getting so hot... AVX instructions in tests will cause Haswell and newer CPU's to overvolt... mine goes from 1.26v to 1.31-1.32v. I DO NOT recommend stress testing with AVX tests...

I also prefer *OCCT* for testing, use CPU:Linpack, default settings except for using all logical processors on systems with HyperThreading, (default meaning DO NOT CHECK the AVX option), run on Automatic for a 1 hour test. It's free, try it and let us know how those results are too.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 16, 2017)

Kursah said:


> That's the FIVR voltage... the Haswell CPU's had the integrated CPU voltage regulator. I have mine adjusted down to 1.65v with LLC on Auto (runs at 8, overvolts to 1.680v under heavy loads). Mine runs 1.8v stock iirc...and many do.
> 
> Frankly you should be able to hit 4.6 pretty easily, getting beyond that is the challenge. At least in my experience, but maybe your chip is just a bad clocker and hot runner... I'd delid it with those kinds of results.
> 
> ...


he manage to get 4.6 easily ... that's just the temps who are off ... not the OC (well the V are still wonky ...  )


----------



## Kursah (Jan 16, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> he manage to get 4.6 easily ... that's just the temps who are off ... not the OC (well the V are still wonky ...  )



Shouldn't need 1.32v for 4.6Ghz IMHO...between a possible bad die-to-IHS contact, possible bad IHS-to-cooler contact, too much voltage for the OC (hopefully), and too much FIVR voltage (hopefully) he's running too damn hot for what amounts to nothing more than negligible differences in performance that won't be noticed outside of benchmarks. 

When I say get to 4.6 easily, I mean without this much work and heat. 

Though I say that, and I bet my crappy 4790K (in my server), might run the same course as the OP's chip...though I don't even think it was that bad honestly...but now I'm interested in finding out! I'll surely have to try it out down the road...when I get real server hardware and can reclaim my other 4790K/Z87 combo! That chip tho...just last night, I ran an OCCT test as I directed the OP above... 26C idle, 82C load between coolest and hottest cores under a 212EVO stock fan setup, running stock, no undervoltage ATM, all defaults, just sync'd turbo so all cores run at 4.4 under turbo load. Might as well take advantage of the free OC.


----------



## AlfaPrime (Jan 16, 2017)

Guys, a friend of mine told me to try overcloking with the rams at default 1600mhz instead of the 2400mhz, what do you guys think?


----------



## Kursah (Jan 16, 2017)

Yep, OC the CPU first. Find out what it can do... then add RAM. The memory controller is built-into the CPU core...so going over 1866-2133 on many 4790K's can be stressful, causing increased voltages needed. 

BUT with that said, you have a heat issue here...and that really needs resolved before anything. Did you try OCCT without AVX? I'm curious of your results.


----------



## AlfaPrime (Jan 17, 2017)

Kursah said:


> Yep, OC the CPU first. Find out what it can do... then add RAM. The memory controller is built-into the CPU core...so going over 1866-2133 on many 4790K's can be stressful, causing increased voltages needed.
> 
> BUT with that said, you have a heat issue here...and that really needs resolved before anything. Did you try OCCT without AVX? I'm curious of your results.



Will post the results in 1h, helping a friend with an issue. Will 10 mins of OCCT suffice? To start of course, at the end ill do stability tests


----------



## Kursah (Jan 17, 2017)

I would do no less than 10 minutes, but sure that should give you an idea of its test suite. 

If you just want to stress the CPU, reduce the RAM usage to 10MB (the minimum allowed), the default test stresses RAM, the IMC between CPU and RAM and the CPU. It does a good job of stress testing and building heat without AVX.


----------



## AlfaPrime (Jan 17, 2017)

OCCT oficial site to download is with problems to download the program, anywhere else trustworthy to download it?


----------



## AlfaPrime (Jan 17, 2017)

just tried running prime95 with ram at stock 1600mhz cpu at 4.7ghz and vcore at 1.300, it crashed in 2 minutes lol, not due to temperatures, since it didnt even have time to get them high

EDIT: Tried now with 4.6ghz at 1.300 with ram at 1600mhz. System seems stable, 30 mins with prime95 and it didnt crash







guess I just have a bad chip...


----------



## AlfaPrime (Jan 18, 2017)

can't even use OCCT cause it stops when the temps hit 85ºc lool


----------



## Kursah (Jan 18, 2017)

AlfaPrime said:


> can't even use OCCT cause it stops when the temps hit 85ºc lool



Sure ya can. 85C is merely the default "STOP TEST" setting. 

Just click the orange gear button below the stop button, and disable the "Stop testing if value is above" or change the value to 100C from 85C.


----------



## AlfaPrime (Jan 18, 2017)

Kursah said:


> Sure ya can. 85C is merely the default "STOP TEST" setting.
> 
> Just click the orange gear button below the stop button, and disable the "Stop testing if value is above" or change the value to 100C from 85C.



Is it normal for the processor to be at 1.299 (while running a test) after a DEFAULT to bios? My stock 4790k at 4.4ghz is 1.299 lol


----------



## Hood (Jan 18, 2017)

The 4790K is really just a 4770K with slightly better TIM and higher stock clocks - mine crashes sometimes during games or video conversion @ 4.6/1.3vcore, so I run at 4.5 most of the time, with 2400 RAM (2 x 8GB).  They already got most of this chip's headroom @ 4.0 -4.4 stock settings, and I'm only getting 100 MHz more with a stable overclock.  I also tried downclocking the RAM to 1600, but still had crashes @ 4.6.  I've had it to 4.7 for benchmark runs, but it required too much voltage and ran too hot, even with an H110.  So basically,  the 4790K has already been overclocked by Intel to get to 4.4, and that's why it will overheat and throttle with a stock cooler at stock speeds.  Yes, it's a rip-off, but if you remember, lots of 4770Ks would only hit 4.2-4.3 maximum overclock, no matter how much vcore was applied..


----------



## AlfaPrime (Jan 18, 2017)

Hood said:


> The 4790K is really just a 4770K with slightly better TIM and higher stock clocks - mine crashes sometimes during games or video conversion @ 4.6/1.3vcore, so I run at 4.5 most of the time, with 2400 RAM (2 x 8GB).  They already got most of this chip's headroom @ 4.0 -4.4 stock settings, and I'm only getting 100 MHz more with a stable overclock.  I also tried downclocking the RAM to 1600, but still had crashes @ 4.6.  I've had it to 4.7 for benchmark runs, but it required too much voltage and ran too hot, even with an H110.  So basically,  the 4790K has already been overclocked by Intel to get to 4.4, and that's why it will overheat and throttle with a stock cooler at stock speeds.  Yes, it's a rip-off, but if you remember, lots of 4770Ks would only hit 4.2-4.3 maximum overclock, no matter how much vcore was applied..




but still, my temps are just terrible... idle temps of 40ºc with my cooler is just horrible, cause the fans are connected to the motherboard and in a silence room I just keep hearing the fans going back and forth lol


----------



## Kursah (Jan 18, 2017)

AlfaPrime said:


> Is it normal for the processor to be at 1.299 (while running a test) after a DEFAULT to bios? My stock 4790k at 4.4ghz is 1.299 lol



That is pretty high...but my good CPU ran around 1.22v iirc and my other one runs around 1.24v iirc. So 1.29v isn't out of the question. I was hoping that was from AVX, but clearly not. Still those kind of temps at stock under that cooler...you must have it on silent mode because otherwise I'd have that cranked up and I bet it runs noticeably cooler. If not...well you could always delid...


----------



## AlfaPrime (Jan 18, 2017)

Kursah said:


> That is pretty high...but my good CPU ran around 1.22v iirc and my other one runs around 1.24v iirc. So 1.29v isn't out of the question. I was hoping that was from AVX, but clearly not. Still those kind of temps at stock under that cooler...you must have it on silent mode because otherwise I'd have that cranked up and I bet it runs noticeably cooler. If not...well you could always delid...



Nop, the fans are connected to the motherboard so they go up with the temperature, it doesn't really matter even if I put them at max I can't run a test without passing the 85 degrees mark


----------



## AlfaPrime (Jan 18, 2017)

When is it okay to warranty a bad cpu? the thing I can say at the store is as follows. I bought almost the best setup money can buy, I have a great case, a NZXT H440, a maximus hero vii, really great mobo, top-tier cpu i7 4790k, best cooler that money can buy without resorting to custom cooling setups, H115i just to end up with a computador that when iddle the cpu runs at 42-50 ºc and when I open a simple program like google chrome, the temps rise, evn if shortly and I have to hear my H115i fans going up, playing a game like WOW that only uses like 20% of the CPU, i cannot play on speakers because the fans start going up and it becomes a real pain in the ass having to hear the fans while playing a simple game that isnt even demanding...


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Q1 what temps do you get at stock, with and without turbo? 
Q2 what's your ambient room temp?

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/73...formance-liquid-cpu-cooler-review/index7.html

most of these are run with an ambient room temp of 25C max many closer to 20C.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 18, 2017)

AlfaPrime said:


> When is it okay to warranty a bad cpu?


If it calculates properly; if it starts up; if it throttles properly, then you'll not likely be able to warranty it. 

High idle temps won't do it, because Intel will tell you that the temp readings are designed to be accurate under load and to prevent overheating, and are inaccurate at idle.  Nor will a warm operating cpu, since it is within design parameters. 

I know, it sucks.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 18, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Thats normal with that CPU as intel use crappy thermal paste under the heat shield of that CPU. For best results you need to de-lid that cpu
> 
> A guide can be found here



I seriously disagree with this statement.  That was in the Haswell days, and the devils canyon chips are far more improved when it comes to IHS and TIM choice/application. 

That being said the OP should probably double check the seating of the h115 to ensure good contact, and switch up thermal paste he's using.  I use Thermal Grizzly TIM and it's fantastic.  

I've been @ 4.8-4.9 @ 1.315v for over a year now, and idle at 30 and load at 65.  The h115 should be fine at those speeds.


----------



## AlfaPrime (Jan 18, 2017)

yogurt_21 said:


> Q1 what temps do you get at stock, with and without turbo?
> Q2 what's your ambient room temp?
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/73...formance-liquid-cpu-cooler-review/index7.html
> ...



how do I calculate the temperature in my room? ?


----------



## Kursah (Jan 18, 2017)

exodusprime1337 said:


> I seriously disagree with this statement.  That was in the Haswell days, and the devils canyon chips are far more improved when it comes to IHS and TIM choice/application.
> 
> That being said the OP should probably double check the seating of the h115 to ensure good contact, and switch up thermal paste he's using.  I use Thermal Grizzly TIM and it's fantastic.
> 
> I've been @ 4.8-4.9 @ 1.315v for over a year now, and idle at 30 and load at 65.  The h115 should be fine at those speeds.



My good 4790K ran decent without delidding but would hit 78-83C under OCCT, now runs 68-72C after the delidding (and relidding) process. 

Sure with DC, Intel uses a different paste, and mine even had good contact. But it can still be improved upon. My bad 4770K is similar to the OP's in that it runs very hot at stock clocks...idles fairly low, in the 30s, but hits 85C quite quickly...it is under a 212EVO which is far superior to the stock cooler...which this CPU would peg out on and thermal throttle (read: 100C).

To say far improved is a long shot...some improvement, sure. In my experience the differences haven't been massive between 4770K's and 4790K's. I've sold, OC'd and worked with a lot of em. I'd say the average 4790K would run a little cooler, but I wouldn't say night and day difference by any means.

I've been running 4.8 @ 1.26v on air for a long time now...which I feel was pretty good for a Haswell/DC chip on air. Still was worth it to delid.



AlfaPrime said:


> When is it okay to warranty a bad cpu? the thing I can say at the store is as follows. I bought almost the best setup money can buy, I have a great case, a NZXT H440, a maximus hero vii, really great mobo, top-tier cpu i7 4790k, best cooler that money can buy without resorting to custom cooling setups, H115i just to end up with a computador that when iddle the cpu runs at 42-50 ºc and when I open a simple program like google chrome, the temps rise, evn if shortly and I have to hear my H115i fans going up, playing a game like WOW that only uses like 20% of the CPU, i cannot play on speakers because the fans start going up and it becomes a real pain in the ass having to hear the fans while playing a simple game that isnt even demanding...



There is the *Intel Tuning Plan*, costs around $30 and covers CPU failures and issues with overclocking, no questions asked. If you try to warranty now and admit you've overclocked having just the standard warranty, it would be voided. Even though you purchased a K-series unlocked CPU. But with the Tuning Plan, as I said you can request an RMA, no questions asked, and they'll take your old CPU and send you a new one. I forget when you can buy into it...but I had to do it on a 4770K that was running way too hot all the time and was too new that I did not want to delid it. The replacement was much better.

Some folks may call in to question the ethics of this, but if Intel offers and honors it, you paid for it, and your CPU is running that hot under a good AIO cooling solution at stock speeds...seems like it might be worth it to RMA. You might even try without the tuning plan, but expect to answer a lot of questions and the ethics of denying if you've overclocked isn't something I'll support or suggest.


----------



## AlfaPrime (Jan 18, 2017)

Kursah said:


> My good 4790K ran decent without delidding but would hit 78-83C under OCCT, now runs 68-72C after the delidding (and relidding) process.
> 
> Sure with DC, Intel uses a different paste, and mine even had good contact. But it can still be improved upon. My bad 4770K is similar to the OP's in that it runs very hot at stock clocks...idles fairly low, in the 30s, but hits 85C quite quickly...it is under a 212EVO which is far superior to the stock cooler...which this CPU would peg out on and thermal throttle (read: 100C).
> 
> ...



any way I can still buy that warranty?


----------



## Kursah (Jan 18, 2017)

You'll have to look into it, I provided the link for you to look at and read into. If you're not sure, contact their support is what I would suggest. If you feel you have a defective CPU, I think it is worth looking into.


----------



## AlfaPrime (Jan 18, 2017)

gonna try and re-sit the cooler and changing the thermal paste to a arctic mx 4


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kursah said:


> My good 4790K ran decent without delidding but would hit 78-83C under OCCT, now runs 68-72C after the delidding (and relidding) process.
> 
> Sure with DC, Intel uses a different paste, and mine even had good contact. But it can still be improved upon. My bad 4770K is similar to the OP's in that it runs very hot at stock clocks...idles fairly low, in the 30s, but hits 85C quite quickly...it is under a 212EVO which is far superior to the stock cooler...which this CPU would peg out on and thermal throttle (read: 100C).
> 
> ...



I agree, i'm only stating that i disagreed with Freedom's statement.  The thermal paste on DC chips is perfectly fine for moderate to even extreme overclocking.  The HW TIM was definately not.  I'm only stating that it's not right to just call it crap when it is in fact not all that bad.  

I also understand it's almost always worth delidding if you aren't afraid to make a mistake and lose a chip here and there(it happens).  Sure the temps improvements are great, but for some enthusiasts, the risk outweighs the reward.  

He should be able to hit 4.8 at 1.3-1.35 and stay within temp range on that TIM without delidding.  IMHO


----------



## Kursah (Jan 18, 2017)

Agreed, he should be able to hit that. Seeing that he can't run stock without hitting 85+ C, there's a clear issue here...and I bet it lies within a bad TIM application between die and IHS. But if he's got a bad seating between the cooler and IHS, we'll soon find out when he updates post MX-4 application.


----------



## AlfaPrime (Jan 18, 2017)

After reseating the cooler and reapplying the thermal paste Arctic MX 4











Bios default settings running PRIME95. Its started well and reached the 100ºc and started throtling running PRIME95 in 8 minutes

It's ridiculous imagine if I ran this test with the stock cooler (or maybe my h115i is faulty, dunno)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 18, 2017)

Can you hear the pump at startup?
Does it vibrate slightly when you put your hand on it?
Does your rad get warm at the bottom and the top?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 18, 2017)

I got the same set up and I understand that there is a big difference between the golden ones and the poor but this sure is a poor one IF it is cooled at all. I failed Prime and never tried again. It turned out that the XPM profile crashed it before the temperature did. I got the RAM setting sorted out by manually setting them and never looked back. Noctua 15, 1.219 V (stock), 4.4 Ghz, 60 C @ 90-100 % WCG/Folding@Home load.

Edit: I used less then half TIM that you did.


----------



## AlfaPrime (Jan 18, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Can you hear the pump at startup?
> Does it vibrate slightly when you put your hand on it?
> Does your rad get warm at the bottom and the top?



Ok so... i can check the pump with corsair link, so it is pumping at 3000rpm, I can also see the water temp with corsair link
If it vibrates i dont know
when I opened the pc to apply the termal paste I noticed that at least the bottom of the rad was warm


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 18, 2017)

delid it.

also 85C is fine for a max 24/7 OC under linX/OCCT 

As long as it doesn't throttle its fine.


----------



## AlfaPrime (Jan 18, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> delid it.
> 
> also 85C is fine for a max 24/7 OC under linX/OCCT
> 
> As long as it doesn't throttle its fine.



you probably didnt read the thread but I cant even handle 8 mins of Prime95 on stock settings without it throttling


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 18, 2017)

eeesh ... I think a delid is in order then, I saw that you reapplied tim so its not the contact, and that chip is notorious for the paste between IHS and die.


----------



## AlfaPrime (Jan 19, 2017)

I give up, gonna stick with this cpu until summer, then Im going to try and cry to the guys at the store I bought the cpu from

Meanwhile can you guys help me setup a Adaptive Mode or Off set mode to use the Intel Speedstep technology and the C-States so I can at least have silence while I'm working on the pc?

Thanks in advance


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 24, 2017)

AlfaPrime said:


> I give up, gonna stick with this cpu until summer, then Im going to try and cry to the guys at the store I bought the cpu from
> 
> Meanwhile can you guys help me setup a Adaptive Mode or Off set mode to use the Intel Speedstep technology and the C-States so I can at least have silence while I'm working on the pc?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Not going to help by crying to them. The longer you wait to get the chip exchanged the less likely they are willing to take it back, Plus Not being able to OC a chip is not a legitimate reason for most companies to exchange them.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 24, 2017)

time to get a zen and sell that on ebay


----------



## basco (Jan 24, 2017)

sorry but i think you put too much thermal paste on it.

it should be a ricecorn drop.
and dont tighten the screws of the cooler too much-in austria we say handwarm

i had a 4790k too, was hot too and did oc like 300mhz with 1,40 volt.
dont forget if you return it you could get a not better chip.


----------



## AlfaPrime (Jan 24, 2017)

basco said:


> sorry but i think you put too much thermal paste on it.
> 
> it should be a ricecorn drop.
> and dont tighten the screws of the cooler too much-in austria we say handwarm
> ...



The thermal paste was okay, just removed it today and it was fine, it's a different method of applying it called the line method

So, I figured out that the cooler is defective, so it's on the store so they can get a better grip of what's going on with it.
Intel is going to come and pick up my CPU tomorrow, got in touh with them and they're going to replace it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 24, 2017)

Glad you listened on sending it back quick. Glad they are helping out on this one.


----------



## AlfaPrime (Jan 24, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Glad you listened on sending it back quick. Glad they are helping out on this one.



Let's wait and see  I still don't have the new processor on my hands heheh


----------

